# Is Processing Officer Same As Case Officer?



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I had applied for 189 visa on 4th October. 
On 29th October I recieved a correspondance from DIAC and they gave me list of required documents eventhough I had submitted all the documents.
In that correspondance, a Visa Processing Officer name was mentioned.

I am just wondering if this is same as case officer?

After submitting all the documents again, there is no further communication from DIAC.
So just wondering how much time it takes?

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for 189 visa on 4th October.
> On 29th October I recieved a correspondance from DIAC and they gave me list of required documents eventhough I had submitted all the documents.
> ...


Hey Cosmos,
yes, the visa processing officer is the same as the CO.
When did you re-submit the missing documents?
And what about your medicals?
Generally you may get the grant any time once you submitted all docs; some COs finalize cases the same day while others take a week or more.
However, the medicals may cause a delay of up to 2 months if they get referred. Do you know whether your medicals got finalized?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Anne,

How is it going for you, if I remember correctly you are waiting for some document to move forward, have you got it?

I have not seen you the last couple of days so was just wondering!

Hope you get the grant soon, you have been very helpful to all of us.

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey Anne,
> 
> How is it going for you, if I remember correctly you are waiting for some document to move forward, have you got it?
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny,
I'm doing a summer internship so I haven't had too much time to be here lately. Uhh, just not used to work anymore... so exhausting 
I'm still waiting for my FBI clearance, but currently no one is at my house, so I don't know whether it arrived. My flatmate will be back tomorrow, so I'm hoping for good news 
How about you? Still waiting for a CO?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Sunny,
> I'm doing a summer internship so I haven't had too much time to be here lately. Uhh, just not used to work anymore... so exhausting
> I'm still waiting for my FBI clearance, but currently no one is at my house, so I don't know whether it arrived. My flatmate will be back tomorrow, so I'm hoping for good news
> How about you? Still waiting for a CO?


That's good news so you might hear about your letter tomorrow, is that the only remaining document for u?

I am about to apply for the VISA in next week, also trying to sort the PCC thing, so lets see how it goes.

And good luck to you, I am sure you will get the Grant very soon


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,
Yes, my medicals are done and submitted, and I have not heard from DIAC since then.
I learnt from the hospital that if there is anything wrong in the medical reports, Hospital would contact us, otherwise they would simply send it to DIAC.
But since, I have not heard anything from hospital, I am assuming everything went correct.

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> That's good news so you might hear about your letter tomorrow, is that the only remaining document for u?
> 
> I am about to apply for the VISA in next week, also trying to sort the PCC thing, so lets see how it goes.
> 
> And good luck to you, I am sure you will get the Grant very soon


Unless you have any special situation (e.g. issues with the name or address in passport) I assume you shouldn't have much trouble with your PCC.
Good luck & fingers crossed for a speedy grant.

And thanks, I really hope I'll have the grant soon. Cautiously optimistic


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, my medicals are done and submitted, and I have not heard from DIAC since then.
> I learnt from the hospital that if there is anything wrong in the medical reports, Hospital would contact us, otherwise they would simply send it to DIAC.
> But since, I have not heard anything from hospital, I am assuming everything went correct.
> ...


Well, the hospital is obligated to tell you if there is anything seriously wrong with your health, but that does not mean that your medicals didn't get referred. A slightly increased blood pressure or any other minor condition may be reason for referral though they do not require a notification from the clinic.
I personally just called up DIAC after a week and they confirmed that my medicals were cleared, but I read from some other people here that DIAC refused to provide information. Anyways, if you are anxious to know you may give it a shot: 0061 1300 364 613 (option 2)

Also, some COs update the info in evisa. If your CO is one of those who updates info and your medicals are cleared, then they should be listed on the bottom of the page with a "bf" besides them. You could also check there whether there is any progress.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unless you have any special situation (e.g. issues with the name or address in passport) I assume you shouldn't have much trouble with your PCC.
> Good luck & fingers crossed for a speedy grant.
> 
> And thanks, I really hope I'll have the grant soon. Cautiously optimistic


Thanks Anne will definitely keep fingers crossed for both of us

Though about PCC I am a bit worried as the experiences of other Punekar's have been quite bad & my current address & the passport address are not same, but lets hope I don't have to face too much trouble.


----------



## bilalp (Apr 25, 2015)

yes more or less the same


----------

